# Smoked Rib-Eye



## goflgod1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey folks.... New to the site. Just purchased a Treager Grill and have heard that we could "smoke" a Rib-Eye Steak in it. (Although a long time griller, not to experienced in smoking).

I am guess that I should grill it for a short time then finish up with some smoking time......... Would this be correct?


----------



## grothe (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!
Here's a post another member made on a ribeye :
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=Ribeye


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  This is a great place to learn the art of smoking.


----------



## jdt (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome, these folks have smoked just about everything you can bet on that


----------



## fired up (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard! A reverse sear is kinda tasty too.. sear after the smoke.


----------



## ronp (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcom aboard.

What Jeanie said.

Here is another as I do these quite often.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=24720


----------



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

hello and welcome to the site


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 6, 2009)

Welocme to SMF!


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad to have you. This is a great site!


----------



## falmund (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome aboard!  I would reccomend the opposite.  smoke first, then grill.  I find that meat absorbs smoke better at low temps.  Smoke for like 45 mins at 225-250, then grill it.  Good stuff.


----------



## seenred (Mar 6, 2009)

Ditto here. And welcome to SMF.  You'll get lots of friendly advice here.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. You can finish it off on the frill, or grill it first then give it some smoke. If your smoker is not much above 225, it shoulodn't dry it out.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 6, 2009)

When I do it. I make a smoke packet. A little ball of foil with wood chips in it. Put it on the grill and once it gets smoking I add the steaks. I just grill them to med-rare. There is a nice smoky flavor and a little bit of a smoke ring too. My wife and kids love it when I do the steaks like that.


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome to smf


----------



## nomorecoop (Mar 6, 2009)

Tried it both ways & smoking first then grilling works.  Here's how I do mine & they are great!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=73938


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## reddog (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome this is a great site.
Yum Beef!


----------



## rejii (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello  and welcome to the site from Dover DE


----------



## cman95 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

